# Food Safety News - 06/04/2022 Publisher’s Platform: After three Roanoke food service workers prompt Hepatitis A scares, and 52 illnesses with 4 dea



## daveomak.fs (Jun 4, 2022)

Publisher’s Platform: After three Roanoke food service workers prompt Hepatitis A scares, and 52 illnesses with 4 deaths, public health offers free vaccines​By Bill Marler on Jun 04, 2022 12:05 am
– OPINION – Good on public health doing good public health. WDBJ reports that the Virginia Department of Health is offering free Hepatitis A vaccines for restaurant workers. The Roanoke City Alleghany Health District Director Dr. Cynthia Morrow, says that the Health District will host the vaccination clinic Monday, June 6 at the Williamson Road... Continue Reading


USDA is not ready to clean up poultry by banning some Salmonella serotypes​By Dan Flynn on Jun 03, 2022 03:20 pm
Two years, four months, and 12 days later,  USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service have answered petitioners who want 31 Salmonella serotypes to be adulterants of all meat and poultry products. And as they say at the Kremlin, the answer is “Nyet!” The official denial of the petition, submitted by nationally-known food safety attorney Bill... Continue Reading


Publisher’s Platform: OIG to determine whether FDA followed the inspections and recall process for infant formula in accordance with federal requirements by 2023?​By Bill Marler on Jun 03, 2022 12:30 pm
– OPINION – Report not to issue until 2023?  Hey, OIG, see below,  we need answers sooner and I will give you a head start. HHS, OIG posted this morning: The Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act requires the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to safeguard the Nation’s food supply, including infant formula, and ensure... Continue Reading


----------

